# Gas/Brake pedals



## efitzgerald1231 (Apr 26, 2007)

Ok, i dont know if this sounds a little ricey or not, but does anyone make brushed alluminum pedal covers for our cars. I saw a picture on the forum with a guy that had pedal covers and it looked really cool. Anyone?


----------



## BV GTO (Jul 14, 2006)

Excuse me for asking, but what's wrong with the pedals in our cars from the factory?


----------



## efitzgerald1231 (Apr 26, 2007)

nothing is wrong with them, but i saw some really nice alluminum ones, they just looked cool, thats all


----------



## Tacmedic (Feb 24, 2006)

BV GTO said:


> Excuse me for asking, but what's wrong with the pedals in our cars from the factory?


Well, It has nothing to do with looks, but, if you ask me, The brake is way too far from the gas to allow proper heel and toe downshifts. Also, the clutch is too close to the dead pedal. I am looking at a wider gas pedal right now to cure issue number one.

Personally, I could care less what they look like.


----------



## BrienCharles (Mar 11, 2008)

What is the best way to clean these pedals? I tried using a wet rag with carwash soap; however, they are still dirty. Thanks.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

WD-40? Simple Green? Mr Clean?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Wipe your feet before you get into the car.


----------

